# Need prayers for fellow forum member!



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey folks please say a prayer for a forum member & member of my club in Ga. They found a mass on his pancreas & they're doing a biopsy tomorrow. We're just praying that surgery will fix him right up.Thanks much  & I'm certain he's very grateful too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with him, Hut. Tell him we`re thinkin` about him.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 17, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## oops1 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 17, 2012)

Prayers have been sent. Please keep us posted


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will Nic!


----------



## jagman (Oct 17, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 17, 2012)

Prayers and thoughts!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 17, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 17, 2012)

Praying for this member........................


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Praying !!!!! Prayers sent!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 18, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thoughts and


----------



## speedcop (Oct 18, 2012)

our prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 18, 2012)

*will do....*

  Prayers from here. 

Please give us updates when possible.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prayers lifted for the medical team and family. God is the greatest healer of all and He will take care of his children.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prayers sent bud !


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks so much! He had told me after his biopsy today he was heading up to hunt for several days. He loves deer hunting & said he & the lord would have quite a bit of quality time. Not exact words but, that's how I took it. I told him that would be great therapy for sure. He may hear from the results tomorrow but, I'm gonna let him contact me when he's ready. God bless everyone.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep us posted hut !


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 22, 2012)

My friend got'em a doe! He told me he's had a blast. Hes seen 8 different deer & four of them were different bucks. A good eight slipped by him but, he got a good look. His biopsy is this Thursday (my mistake)  so, continue to remember him in your prayers. I'm very glad he's enjoying himself. Thanks & I'm hoping he gets a biggun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> My friend got'em a doe! He told me he's had a blast. Hes seen 8 different deer & four of them were different bucks. A good eight slipped by him but, he got a good look. His biopsy is this Thursday (my mistake) so, continue to remember him in your prayers. I'm very glad he's enjoying himself. Thanks & I'm hoping he gets a biggun!


 
Thanks for the news.  Will be praying, esp this Thurs.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

